# Carbon fiber



## emtmike (Feb 21, 2006)

Anybody know where I can get carbon fiber blanks?


----------



## gerryr (Feb 21, 2006)

You mean like 3/4" square by 5 or so inches long?  I have no idea where you might find something like that, but I think it would not be much fun to turn.  I think you be tearing out the fibers constantly.


----------



## Mikey (Feb 21, 2006)

With Carbon fiber, you would have to have the balnk molded for you, or you would need to find some material that looks similar and saturate with CA or some other resin.


----------



## wudwrkr (Feb 21, 2006)

It's my understanding that you really don't want to mess with carbon fiber unless you have the right type of breathing apparatus to deal with the carbon fiber dust.  Carbon fiber is applied similar to the way fiberglass is done.  Basically several layers of the fiber material is laid over the mold (that Mikey mentioned) and a resin is applied. Once cured, the material can be worked, but it ain't easy.  Then again, I only got this from watching a program on Discovery channel so there may be other ways. [8D]


----------



## vick (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wudwrkr_
> <br />It's my understanding that you really don't want to mess with carbon fiber unless you have the right type of breathing apparatus to deal with the carbon fiber dust.  Carbon fiber is applied similar to the way fiberglass is done.  Basically several layers of the fiber material is laid over the mold (that Mikey mentioned) and a resin is applied. Once cured, the material can be worked, but it ain't easy.  Then again, I only got this from watching a program on Discovery channel so there may be other ways. [8D]



I agree I believe it is very dangerous to your lungs.  That being said you are a big boy check out knife maker suplpy place I believe they carry it.


----------



## DFM (Feb 21, 2006)

Interesting product line that may be adaptable for some of the larger pen sizes.

http://www.graphitestore.com/cat.asp/spcat_id/2


----------



## pssherman (Feb 22, 2006)

I have seen blocks of graphite on ebay. Do a search on "graphite block". The descriptions indicated that the blocks could be easily cut with any wood or metal working tools. These were large enough to cut quite a few pens from. A good dust filter is definitely in order for this kind of work.

Paul in AR


----------



## PatLawson (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by emtmike_
> <br />Anybody know where I can get carbon fiber blanks?



There is someone who is working on making these available to penmakers soon. He sent me and Rich K. some of the experimental blanks to test out. I turned some from black carbon fiber and some from gold and they were beautiful. I don't have a photo of mine, but Rich K. has a photo of the black patterned one hereclick on Rich K.'s album, scroll to bottom of page and click on last pen photo to enlarge.)
http://www.beautifulhandmadepens.com/ptgallery/
I'm hoping the experimental phase will be successful and lead to them being available to us soon.

Pat
PS: Forgot to say that the carbon fiber is cast in PR.


----------



## btboone (Feb 22, 2006)

Paul, the graphite blocks you see are for electrodes in EDM (Electric Discharge Machining).  They are just lumps of gray pencil lead that's different from the carbon fiber that is used in tubes.


----------



## JohnDrayton (Feb 22, 2006)

Having worked in the aerospace industry for many years and working around carbon fiber I need to tell you that carbon fiber and the resins used to bond it are highly toxic and should not be cut,ground, or sanded at home it should not be used without proper protective clothing and breathing apparatus.  The dust is also highly corrosive to alum., and other metals.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Feb 22, 2006)

IMHO the best bet would be to get some dry fabric and cast it in PR. I have some carbon tubing that I made with 1/4 hole down it but I haven't been brave enough to try it yet. Carbon fiber doesn't machine easily and in traditional form may just fray when you get to the fibers. 
That said, if I could get some fabric, would someone be willing to cast the blanks?


----------



## gerryr (Feb 22, 2006)

I think what you would need would be something very similar to the snakeskin blanks, the fiber wrapped around the tube and then cast in PR.  That way you wouldn't be trying to turn the fiber


----------



## PatLawson (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubdrvrkev_
> IMHO the best bet would be to get some dry fabric and cast it in PR...
> 
> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> I think what you would need would be something very similar to the snakeskin blanks, the fiber wrapped around the tube and then cast in PR...



I'm feeling invisable guys [] See my post, just above yours, on the new carbon fiber blanks cast in PR. They are being worked on, and when perfected will be offered for sale, but last I heard there are some problems with the PR not sticking well to the carbon fiber. I'll try and get an update from the guy who is working on them. Of course if others want to try it too, that's great, just wanted to let you know that someone has already been working on them for a few months now.

Pat


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Feb 22, 2006)

Invisible Pat? Just try being Canadian on most of the IAP posts?[]
-Peter-


----------



## Johnathan (Feb 22, 2006)

Cast in pr is the best bet. Man, I would get the best mask you can find if your going to turn that actual carbon fiber.[xx(]


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Feb 22, 2006)

Sorry Pat I tend to skip some posts.


----------



## Ron Mc (Feb 22, 2006)

If I remember correctly Pat had some sent to her to try. Rich may have received some as well. Not sure. Maybe one of them will jump in and give us some info.[][]


----------



## PatLawson (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />If I remember correctly Pat had some sent to her to try. Rich may have received some as well. Not sure. Maybe one of them will jump in and give us some info.[][]



Info on what? I got a free sample of some kind of weird tasting granola bar. Did Rich get one too?[]

Ok guys, I dug up a photo of the gold and black carbon fiber. This is a turned barrel, and although this blank has flaws, it has a really neat 3-D look to the pattern. To see the black carbon fiber one made into a pen, see the link to Rich's photo in my first post in this topic.

<center>


<br /></center>
Pat


----------



## TomServo (Feb 23, 2006)

Gerry: exactly, and if the PR doesn't stick, epoxy definitely will.. more expensive but still not beyond reason, especially if you made a circular mold of some sort..


----------



## btboone (Feb 23, 2006)

Does anyone have a source for thin graphite fiber tape like the stuff used to make the tubes?  I found the raw carbon fiber at Aircraft Spruce.  I'm thinking I might want prepreg just to have it hold together when it's cut.  I had someone ask about a ring inlay with it.  I was also wondering if I might be able to get some thin uncoated fiber and stick it to something like a paper back with 3M 77 spray adhesive and then be able to cut it into a strips.  It would just unravel if it were not held together with something. I was considering having it coated with CA when it's in a channel in a ring.  I'm not a fan of PR, so I don't think I would try that, but CA just might work.  I don't think buying pre-formed tubes will work well for rings because of the size variations.  Should work fine for pens though.  Hmm...


----------

